# Lemon Filling that doesn't need "fridgeing"?



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had a request from my brother for a cake that I make all the time but it calls for lemon curd and there won't be enough room for a big cake in the fridge at their house. Anyone have any suggestions for a substitution for the lemon curd? I am somewhat repulsed by the idea of using canned lemon pie filling (and even then I am not sure it is shelf safe). Is commercially prepared lemon curd shelf safe? I have always made my own so I am not familiar with it.

Anyone? He is DYING for this stupid cake! TIA.......Bren


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I make a "lemon butter" it probably needs fridge but we make it in to tarts and let it set at room temp, then keep at room temp (because chilling causes beading ontop of tart). Let set first for filling.

For about 2 Cups:

1/2 cup + of FRESH Lemon Juice
1 each egg yolk
2 each eggs
6 oz sugar
_Whisk together over a double boiler until it reaches 160 degrees.
Remove from heat, put in a blender on low. Cut up, and add in pieces_

8 oz of COLD butter.

_Pour into container and let set._

You probably need to double or triple it for more.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Breton, your "lemon butter" sounds an awful lot like lemon curd to me.:lol:
Just prepared with the ingredients in a different order and at different temperatures.


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, Breton, but that's almost the same as my lemon curd. I need something that can hold at room temp so the egg thing is out, I think........


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

...No actually to help....honestly!

The difference between curd and the "cream" the real name for what I called butter is the amount of butter. (Traditional lemon curd didn't have butter that is a modern and often regional addition and it isn't required for lemon curd.) and actually process of making can alter the structure of a food making it safer or easier to use. So actually it is not a "curd" at all.

Yeah I like to bicker. Anyway you need to decide your own comfort level of what to leave at room temperature. Also depending on what "outside" means . Are we talking Florida in August? and for how long. If you are assembling for same day service there is not problem. If you are doing it in advance - is there room in the freezer, then just pull it out the morning of and let thaw, that will keep it cool.

Don't tell the health dept. but sugar and lemon juice go a long way towards keeping egg based products safe, for a short time. The ratio of eggs is not that high, also the higher the fat content the more time you can buy as well. Most cakes might be stored in fridge to keep longer in bakeries but are designed to be eaten at room temp. Most traditional buttercreams are designed this way. Also you don't refridgerate a lemon merengue pie after it is made. 

If you make good lemon curd just go for it. Make sure it cooks above 180 degrees. I am sure their fridge will let them hold a container of curd until it is all the way chilled, then make the cake. Or use a big ice-chest. I guess I just hate to see people compromise on quality ingredients. There are lots of creative storage solutions.


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, you do have a point about the lemon juice. It's just that it is supposed to be hot here (New England) this weekend and we have a nursing mom on the scene so everyone is paranoid. 

I am thinking of modifying it a little and doing a loose, VERY lemon-y cream cheese icing with some lemon curd swirled in. The whole thing is going to be "sealed" with buttercream which I am choosing to believe (and say) will keep the lemon stuff longer. I can super chill it here at home, stash it in an ice chest (good one!) and I am sure it will be fine. This cake is so yummy that there is almost always none left. Talk about problem solved - LOL!

Now off to peel the d**n strawberries since Dad can't have anything with seeds! The things we do for our families, huh? :roll:


----------

